# Knocking from Front End



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey, 
I keep getting a knocking noise from the front end when either a) turning (usually left only) and b) when the car is about to come to a stop. When the car is shut off and I move the steering wheel a bit left-right-left-right I can hear a very similiar noise.

I've replaced left drive axle and now the tie rod but still the same noise... ball joints are okay. What gives???

Thanks.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

hmmmm. have u lowerd ur car. or DROP! it. alot. they tend to connect the tranny at an angle wen SLAMD! but.. mine makes an -tink -tink -tink noise when i ACCEL.! slowwwly. but not to slow. and then i have brand new aaxel parts.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

No the car is all stock with no mods.
Now my alignment is shot because of this too...


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

try checking the Steering Rack, i had a similar problem on my corolla, eventually i couldnt make left turns.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

and how would I go about doing that? 
I don't know much about this car.....
and I cannot afford to have my mechanic guess anymore so I will have to try it myself.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

check the CV joints


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

CV was changed with the drive axle. It came together all in one piece.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

How are your strut mounts? do they look old and cracked? maybe the bearings are out in the mount. 
have you checked the links for the sway bar??? those can make funny noises too.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

When you say you replaced tie-rod I assume you are thinking of the outer tie rod end. When I had a similar problem I found an inner tie rod end was worn. With the front jacked up, grasp the tire at the front and rear and try to twist it back and forth (as if trying to turn the car left and right), once you hear the clunking you will know which tire it is. Follow the motion and see where the play is. I'd guess it is an inner tie rod end.

I have heard of people replacing these; for the life of me I could not see how they did it! I replaced the whole rack while I had the tranny out. While I was getting the alignment done (NTB)after I got it back on the road, they guy indicated he would have replaced the inner tie rod end for less than 100 bucks. You could at least have it diagnosed, then make the decision.

While I was at it I went ahead and replaced ball joints (outer tie rod ends were OK), they were majorly loose. Big difference in front end solidness. I would likely not done so much work except that it is my daughter's car, and no one can sleep if he thinks he has skimped on his daughter's safety. (It's a dad thing).


----------

